# FET after failed cycle at RFC Belfast



## LullaBelle11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi girls, we have just had a failed ICSI cycle at RFC. We have 2 frozen embryos from that cycle. I'm just wondering what the stages are to get to FET. I have to send my form back to say that I'm not pregnant and wait for a review appointment? How long after this can we have our FET? 

Also, has anyone had 2 frozen embryos that have thawed successfully?

Thanks!
xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi lullabelle, 
So sorry to hear about your failed cycle 
Im very similar to you in that I had a failed icsi cycle (august) and I also have  two snowbabies.
I got a review appointment about 5 weeks after failed cycle.  Went back on waiting list for private FET that day and and am due to start next treatment week. The wait isnt that long....... you need to give yourself and your body time to recover. 
Best wishes
E
Xx


----------



## LullaBelle11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Erin,

Thanks very much for your reply. And thanks for giving me an idea of the time frame. I'm hoping to get our review appointment for the end of Jan or start of Feb.  Do you have to use the nasal sprays or anything again? xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, I haven't been on this much.
It depends if u are doing a natural or medicated fet.  Im doing the standard medicated FET with rfc.....not sure they do natural. ...
We still down reg as with a fresh ivf cycle so the sprays are back! No injections this time though! Just around a month of sprays then onto tablets to help the lining of womb then onto crinone gel.  Less scans, no injections,  no egg collection. .....I prefer this already  alot easier 
Best wishes
E
X


----------

